# Based On Time Lord Tech...



## jjabrams55 (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone that watches Dr Who knows the Doctor has a ship that is smaller on the outside, and bigger on the inside.

Now I won't go into the specifics of how it works, since my version won't work like it. Same function though.

Mass manipulation tech: So you got this spaceship that looks small, but on the inside it's bigger.

How? I won't bother with the explanation of how, since that only ruins the fun.

But given that you can fit the ship inside your house without it sinking through the floor (inside it's at least as massive as your house), the mass of the inside of obviously reduced from what it is outside.


What are the applications of technology like this?

For:

Space Travel:

Earth Economies:


You have the floor ladies and gents.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 9, 2014)

I've said in the past that if I had a TARDIS I wouldn't use it for travelling through time and space, but for storage space for my books.

It could also be used for sandbags to help out with flooding, or a vault (I read recently about Bunker Hunt's vicious circle of silver, due partly to the high cost of looking after it). A TARDIS could be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## jjabrams55 (Apr 9, 2014)

I hate to millitarize everything, but can anyone NOT see an epically powerful bomb being made from this?

Think about how much you could put in that thing!


----------



## PTeppic (Apr 10, 2014)

Hotels (or even entire tourist districts, including restaurants) at important/popular but physically limited sites/locations

Cheapest trains/planes/buses ever, since you'd need barely more than a doorway and the motor


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 10, 2014)

Another vault-style idea, but for crops, so that after a disaster a planet can be restarted (we've got one of these under one of the poles), and possibly animal DNA too.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 10, 2014)

One should note that there are huge advantages of having something that is a lot _smaller_ (by, say, 9 orders of magnitude) on the inside than it is on the outside, at least in one dimension.


----------

